# 2014 250Rs Mouisture Problems In Rear Slide



## katoom400 (Sep 8, 2010)

when camping in colder weather wifey likes her heat, she also does a lot of cooking on the stove and uses the oven occasionally. We experience a lot of condensation on the windows to the point the sills are full of water. Usually we are 4-5 people +50lb dog which produces a lot of water just from breathing.

at first we noticed the back corners of the slide where wet and the walls felt like they where sweating towards the bottom where the mattress hits the wall. We initially thought something was leaking from outside, but after testing with a hose it doesn't seem to be coming from outside.

This past weekend, it was only the wife, myself and the dog. We bought a 30 pint GE dehumidifier and ran it the first night which was ~45-50F. we noticed in the morning the windows where almost 100% clear and the slide walls felt dry! awesome...problem solved...I thought!

That morning it had rained a bit and was cool during the day. at night it dropped to about 32F, the heat was running pretty much non stop all night. the next morning we had some condensation on the windows, still much better than without the dehumidifier. However the walls still felt a little damp in the rear slide and if you ran your fingers along the edge of the rear slide wall, they came up wet.

I also bought a cheap humidity monitor which said the humidity was at 39% in the mornings. so I think that's pretty good, even our hands felt dry in the morning.

I just don't know what to check next, the moisture in the rear slide is unacceptable and you can already sense a slight mildew odor.

We love everything about the 250rs but the moisture problem in the rear slide, we don't want the trailer to go to crap, but don't know what else to try?


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

I use a electric ceramic heater as main heat and I set the trailer (propane) heat a couple degrees cooler. The dry electric heat will help with the moisture issue.


----------



## katoom400 (Sep 8, 2010)

cdawrld said:


> I use a electric ceramic heater as main heat and I set the trailer (propane) heat a couple degrees cooler. The dry electric heat will help with the moisture issue.


I don't like to use those kind of heaters in the rv (although cheaper when we have full hookups!), I know a lot of people say the problem is propane heat, but I think the problem is elswehre since the propane furnace is vented to the outside as opposed to the stove top burners or oven. Most people seem to relate the heat to the source of the problem, but it is the warm air hitting the cold objects causes the water to be pulled from the air resulting in the condensation.

This being the case I would have thought the dehumidifier would have kept up, seeing how the hydrometer showed 39%

I only emptied maybe 1-2 cups of water out of it each morning.


----------



## Rick in Nashville (Aug 25, 2014)

Open your roof vents


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Mod your range vent to actually vent outside and not just beat the air to death inside. One of the best mods i have ever made.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Thought I'd post the thread that shows IMHO the best range hood vent mod. Stove Hood, Outside Vent Step by step instructions We Outbackers are quite good at modifications the an already good travel trailer.


----------

